# Hi from Massachusetts



## 123DNA (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

This is the second year that I have tried to raise Mantids. Last fall I received 12 nymphs. By mid-spring, only 1 had survived the molt to adulthood. This year, I will raise fewer mantids (5-6), increase their humidity, and hope for better success with that precarious last molt.

I teach high school biology. Last year, I used the mantids as a teaching tool/class pet. The students loved them! However, the main reason I keep these insects is for me. I think they are extremely fascinating and beautiful. They can be the perfect antidote for boredom. Raising mantids (or trying to) was just the hobby I was looking for.

I am very happy that such a wonderful forum like this exists.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 11, 2007)

Cool. Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello Massach... /123DNA, welcome to our place!


----------



## 123DNA (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you very much for taking the time to welcome me!

What a wonderful community here at Mantid Forum!


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## mantisfu (Aug 14, 2007)

greetings


----------

